# Medium-sized mealworms?



## bamafan2112 (Sep 11, 2008)

Are medium sized meal worms safe to feed whole to a 8 1/2 week old hedgehog? Or do I need to cut them up before feeding? Thanks!


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Small, medium, and even large are fine. You shouldn't have to cut any up.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It's just superworms that are a concern.


----------



## bamafan2112 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks guys!

BTW, he absolutely loved the meal worms. I had them laying out for him before I took him out of his cage, and he was sniffing around trying to figure out where that delicious smell was coming from :mrgreen:


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I actually prefer the medium size ones. You can give one or two more of the smaller ones (great for bribing).


----------

